# Foster home needed (different cats to last thread)



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Foster home needed for 1 diabetic cat and 1 tortie cat that does not like other cats. their current foster is now unable to look after them due to personal reasons so they need new foster homes ASAP.
They have full rescue back up and they are currently in Plymouth. Please email me at
[email protected] if you can help.

Index page • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> Foster home needed for 1 diabetic cat and 1 tortie cat that does not like other cats. their current foster is now unable to look after them due to personal reasons so they need new foster homes ASAP.
> They have full rescue back up and they are currently in Plymouth. Please email me at
> [email protected] if you can help.
> 
> Index page • Animal Lifeline UK


KellyJoy .... are you aware that their is a special sub section dedicated to feline rescue ??? There is this "chat" section, and "health and nutrition" section and a "breeding" section and a section about showing.... but there is alos a section specifically for rescue and rehoming.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sure Kelly Joy knows this as she posts there usually, but maybe thought it would get more attention and more likely for someone to be able to help, or even find somone who knows somebody who could help in the chat section.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes I post in both

I should add that anyone wishing to foster will be home checked first


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I post on different sections on big pet sites like this because there are so many people that threads can get swallowed up fast and people then miss them, also many people think the re homing section is just for animals needing homes and if they are not looking for a new pet, some people don't tend to look in these sections and therefore miss out on being able to help an animal.
Many people don't realise that there are a lot of other ways they can help rescues such as

1.being a fosterer. fosterer's are lifeline to rescues as they enable a rescue to be able to take in more unwanted, abandoned and cruelly treated animals and as they live in a home environment this makes it easier to asses the animals temperament, its likes, dislikes etc and therefore giving the rescue a better picture of what type of home is needed. In turn knowing this makes it easier to find the RIGHT home first off which in turn makes it less likely that the animal comes back into rescue.

2. being a home checker to check out possible new foster homes and new potential homes which then frees up a space for a rescue to be able to take more animals.

3.Helping to transport a animal to rescue or a foster home.Dogs at the pound have 7 days to find a rescue placement and if one isn't found they are put to sleep sadly many dogs that do find rescue placements are still put to sleep because transport can not be sorted to get the dog from the pound to the rescue or foster home.

Many rescues and pounds all over the UK are so snowed under they don't have the time to post on every pet site on the net so they either phone myself, email me or post on our site Index page &bull; Animal Lifeline UK and we have a database of people we pm to ask for help,I also post on pet sites and contact people and rescues for them.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

these two are still looking for a foster home


----------

